# How to create a blog to link other sites



## dmanojkmr (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys I need to know whether we can create a blog to link a site permanently...just like a proxy server doing it for different sites..Coz I need to create a blog to link a cricket live score site to it so that it is invisible for site blocking software used in my work Place


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 6, 2013)

For this, you'll need to fetch the data (scores) from other site and then display the scores on your site. You'll need a server side language like Java or PHP for this.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh fine thank you...I'll try on that route


----------

